# Pregnancy after tubal ligation. Having PG like symptoms



## Mamacitac (Aug 18, 2009)

Not sure if this should be posted here or in another section...considering this is a pregnancy forum. It might be better off in a forum to talk about medical issues? Seeing that a lot of women experience 'Post Tubal Ligation Syndrome' and get very similar symptoms after their tubal (?)

Anyhow, on to my "concern"..I had my tubal ligation done in 03 after my 4th child/section, and NOW I am 3 weeks late. I haven't tested yet because I have had late periods in the past, but none in the past year, and not as late as THIS. So I've been just sitting on it..per say. I'm getting all the classic signs of pregnancy. Tender boobs, mild sickness, mood swings, a very annoying sharp sense of smell, tired all the time, and eating like a pig!








I really think it's just a late period due to other unknown circumstances, but I know it's not totally impossible.

Anyone here know of anyone who has actually gotten pregnant while having their tubes tied? I will test soon, most likely when I build up the pee..or tomorrow with FMU.


----------



## MaerynPearl (Jun 21, 2008)

If your period is 3 weeks late, you do not have to use FMU to test, or really even build up pee. You would have more than enough hCG in your system to show up immediately on any test.

However, I must ask... How old are you? Is it at ALL possible you may be going through perimenopause?

My mom thought she was pregnant after a tubal, but turned out (at age 43) to be dealing with perimenopause.

Of course, Ive known a couple women to get pregnant after tubals... rarely with good results unfortunately.


----------



## MyFillingQuiver (Sep 7, 2009)

Hi There!

You certainly could be pregnant, but like you know, it's rare. It's more likely caused by the TL. I've never known anyone who has become pregnant following a TL, though it does happen-generally with more than 50% being ectopic, from what I've read. What I've found more, is countless women saying "wow, I had all those problems after my TL, too..I never knew it was related!" Some older than 50 who dealt with it for years.

I was always an extremely regular, no problems in the "female dept" kinda gal. Well, I had my tubes tied via filshie clips at the birth of our 4th child. Long story short, but I was scared into the "too many c-sections" deal with her (she was my 2nd section and forced for a VBAC ban) and rude comments about our family size/spacing.

Immediately..I mean, immediately, I began having problems. My milk supply had issues, then the migraines began. Then, each month I felt very pregnant for 1-2 weeks before my period would arrive. My period would come every 21 days to every 35 days-odd for me. I would spot for 5 days before it arrived, and sometimes at ovulation. My labs were normal, yet I could tell I was experiencing major progesterone and hormonal imbalance. On top of that, I bled so heavily for AF I had to be on iron supplements when I normally have had NO issue with iron, even in pg and birth.

I didn't regret the TL yet at the time, as I still convinced myself it was "the best choice". So, I began seeing my OB and then my DO and then a naturopath. They all came to the conclusion I had PTLS, and suggested a reversal. The insurance company also agreed my heavy/flooding, painful periods and migraines were likely due to the TL. However, they wouldn't pay for a reversal, since it isn't covered in our policy, and suggested a hysterectomy. At that time I was 28. No way was I having that. About that time, I also started to regret closing off our fertility, and it really became difficult to bear pregnancy symptoms with no baby.

I sought out reversal, and we began saving. We went to the best possible place that specializes in ONLY TR. We went out to Chapel Hill Tubal Reversal Center in NC. Dr Berger and Monteith. I had my TR on 7/30/08-3.5 years of hell after TL. We waited a month to fully heal, and then I got pregnant in September. I had him in June of last year, and now I'm pregnant again.

I had only 1 period since TR, and it was fantastic, and I no longer suffer from totally debilitating migraines..

There are lots of ladies there who deal with PTLS on the message board. Maybe sign up for the board, and ask some questions and get some support. You are NOT alone in the area of problems following a TL!

Much Love and sympathy!


----------



## Jodie8 (May 15, 2009)

I am a nurse and I've seen it happen twice!!


----------



## munkeesmama (May 17, 2005)

I know this is a very old post, but thought I'd way in on it, in case others (like me) were searching. I had my tubal in June of 2009 after my 4th child was born. I just tested positive for pregnancy 2 days ago. Pregnancies after tubals, can and DO happen.


----------



## obdoc (Jun 26, 2011)

Do a pregnancy test ASAP, and if positive--SEEK MEDICAL ATTENTION immediately---you are HIGH risk for ectopic!!! Ectopic pregnancies are SERIOUS!!!!!! I will hope that you get the results you want---whatever they are.


----------



## deniceah7 (Apr 5, 2012)

I'm 23 with two children. It has almost been a year since my tubal and I have felt fluttering in my stomach at different times, several times. Left last night I felt a movement that freaked me out. My periods have been all over the place, they come on when they want to. I have been experiencing cramping. I don't know what I should do.....


----------



## Kim Forman (Jul 30, 2012)

Well yes mama you can...My sister had her tubes tied- got preg#1, but lost the baby, later got preg#2. with my niece who is now 10yrs old,so they went in and cut and burnt her tubes and got preg for the# 3rd X less than a year from birth of her last daughter and gave her a surgery NOT considered to be an abortion they say ,10 yrs later - she gave birth to the SON she had PRAYED to GOD for he is now 1-1/2 mos old.SO you never know what God has instore for you.


----------



## Kim Forman (Jul 30, 2012)

So true! God has the first and final say on ALL things !


----------

